# Yep! Armadillos in Rabun County!



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2016)

Well, I have seen one or two ran over in Tallulah Falls, and heard of a couple of live sightings, but, yesterday afternoon I decided to take my squirrel dog out for a while before dark.  I was walking along an old road and heard something down in the holler below me. I kept looking for what was making the noise and finally saw what it was. ARMADILLO!!!! For anyone that knows this area, it was on Pool Creek. 

I guess they are officially here now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2016)

They are also on past you in Macon county, NC.


----------



## specialk (Dec 23, 2016)

knew some coon hunters who ran one in a hole up there 10+ years ago.....no one believed them so they went home, got a shovel and mattock, dug him up and proved everybody wrong....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep, getting more and more of em !! Yours make 3 in the last year down that way. Saw two run over in the Spring down that way on Warwoman.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 23, 2016)

Your dog didn't pay it any attention Doug ??


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2016)

She didn't. She listened to it a couple of seconds then went on to the next holler and treed a squirrel that I shot out to her.  I don't know, maybe she winded it.  I have hunted her down south where armadillos are very abundant and she don't mess with them there either.  We have seen them down south while squirrel hunting, I think she would rather have a squirrel.  I don't blame her there


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> They are also on past you in Macon county, NC.



I never would have guessed that. Dang, first coyotes, now armadillos, what's this world coming to?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2016)

They are just South of Nashville Tn too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> They are just South of Nashville Tn too.



They're a bit farther north than Nashville.  I was on 24 just across the line in KY and saw one on the side of the road back in late summer.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ive heard of a dozen this year alone being seen in Rabun. The dnr says its natural migration but I knew a couple guys that turned several loose they brought up from Sparta about 20 years ago. Where they claimed to have turned them loose is where the largest concentration seems to be in the county. Old man is gone now but I guess we will have to deal with the durned things from now on.


----------

